# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Le Rivage  encore

## cec1

First time dining here.  In my May / June visit, I only found  as some may remember  a construction site, rushing to completion.

Today (Sunday) . . . lunch.  As an inveterate fan of the late La Gloriette Restaurant (destroyed almost exactly five years ago in Hurricane Irma), I returned with trepidation to the scene of my former office!  Im writing to add to the praises of others who have already written to heap compliments on this addition to the stunning Grand Cul de Sac array of dining venues.

Its not the fondly recalled scene of idyllic La Gloriette / Cocoloba days.  But nostalgic yearnings divert from present-day success.  Long time, trés successful restaurateur Hervé Chovet has returned to his GCdeS roots . . . extraordinarily bringing to the island his newest  & perhaps best  contribution to our leisure dining pleasure.  And, by the way, with excellent service, very well prepared, comfortable menu items, the not-to-be-forgotten beach scene, & a swimming pool!

With Grand Cul de Sac within easy walking distance of Villa CEC, Ill struggle daily in decision-making as to whether I forsake other longtime favorites in the hood to hang-out at a new favorite luncheon table.  Such is a struggle of being on St. Barths!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Looks fantastic, can't wait to try it!

----------


## cassidain

Monsieur Dennis est de retour !!!

----------


## amyb

I am so glad your rave review endorses our experience there.

A marvelous setting, structure, staff and savory selections.



Dennis, your neighborhood is Rapidly becoming THE PRIME destination FOR fine DINING, lunch and dinner.

----------


## andynap

A description of some of the food in the photos?

----------


## JEK

> A description of some of the food in the photos?




Carpaccio of lamb and a nice risotto. You're welcome!

----------


## Cwater

> First time dining here.  In my May / June visit, I only found — as some may remember — a construction site, rushing to completion.
> 
> Today (Sunday) . . . lunch.  As an inveterate fan of the “late” La Gloriette Restaurant (destroyed almost exactly five years ago in Hurricane Irma), I returned with trepidation to the scene of my former “office!”  I’m writing to add to the praises of others who have already written to heap compliments on this addition to the stunning Grand Cul de Sac array of dining venues.
> 
> It’s not the fondly recalled scene of idyllic La Gloriette / Cocoloba days.  But nostalgic yearnings divert from present-day success.  Long time, trés successful restaurateur Hervé Chovet has returned to his GCdeS roots . . . extraordinarily bringing to the island his newest — & perhaps best — contribution to our leisure dining pleasure.  And, by the way, with excellent service, very well prepared, comfortable menu items, the not-to-be-forgotten beach scene, & a swimming pool!
> 
> With Grand Cul de Sac within easy walking distance of Villa CEC, I’ll struggle daily in decision-making as to whether I forsake other longtime favorites in the ‘hood to hang-out at a new favorite luncheon table.  Such is a struggle of being on St. Barths!



Thank you for brightening up a dreary day here in LI.

----------


## andynap

> Carpaccio of lamb and a nice risotto. You're welcome!



Very nice. Beef not lamb.

----------


## cec1

> A description of some of the food in the photos?



Carpaccio was beef . . . and I cannot remember ever having a better version. Paper thin slices, of course . . . and without any sinewy strands of gristle.  Not sure of the “cut”  from which it was taken.  Maybe the filet?  It was, in any event, completely worthy of a “melt in the mouth” description.  “Drizzled,” as the saying goes, with medium-body olive oil & sprinkled with arugula and deliciously sweet grape tomatoes.  (In my effort to minimize dairy in my diet, I omitted the Parmesan shavings that normally would have been part of the plate.)

The risotto was with bountiful pieces of shrimp in Vialone Nano rice . . . I wasn’t familiar with the latter, but found in Google that it’s small, very smooth, mostly round grains of white rice which become very creamy in cooking — a totally accurate description of what I enormously enjoyed.  Very slightly _al dente_, with flecks of basil, I believe.  As you can see, a generous-size portion.

----------


## cec1

> . . . A marvelous setting, structure, staff and savory selections. Dennis, your neighborhood is Rapidly becoming THE PRIME destination FOR fine DINING, lunch and dinner.



So true, Amy! And I’m loving that I can easily walk to this great & varied choice of attractive restaurants.

----------


## JEK

> Very nice. Beef not lamb.



  Well, it looked just like Patrick O’s lamb carpaccio :Big Grin:

----------


## GramChop

Looks and sounds just divine, Dennis. I can almost feel my toes in that familiar sand.

----------


## GMP62

Absolutely delightful!! Great photos and description, as always, Dennis. We missed it this year but will definitely add this gem of a restaurant to the top of our dining list next April. Cannot wait!!

----------


## le_reve

Looks amazing!  I didn't have a chance to go before I left island for the year, but it will be first on my list for 2023!

----------


## cec1

> Looks amazing!  I didn't have a chance to go before I left island for the year, but it will be first on my list for 2023!



I know that you’ll enjoy it!

----------


## NancySC

Great descriptions as usual from Dennis along with the pix, yummy...and the wine choice/s ?  Dessert ?

----------

